# Party Source Humi - Newport, KY



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Here are a few pics I snapped off my BB when I was there the other day. Pretty nice selection!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, those are boxes of GoF in the first pic on the right hand side.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

La Flors in the second pic !


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

They certainly seemed to be stocked well. I stopped in back in early Nov and there seemed to be a lot of empty space on the shelves. Glad to see them back up to normal.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Now swingerofbirches has something to live up to.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Prices are surprisingly pretty decent as well. The guy that works there is the MAN too!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha Chad as weird as this sounds, I live 15 min from Party Source and I have never been to their Humi :/ 

Jungle Jim's has quite a selection in Fairfeild, and Tinderbox in Tri County does as well, but this looks like it tops the cake. Looks like I might be taking a trip down real soon!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Now swingerofbirches has something to live up to.


:boink: :hmm:



Cattani said:


> Prices are surprisingly pretty decent as well. The guy that works there is the MAN too!


Awesome prices ... i've never seen better in an actual B&M.
You talking about the Humidor Manager, Micah? 
Actually, all the guys in the humi are awesome! Very knowledgeable and very friendly! 



Short and Sweet said:


> Haha Chad as weird as this sounds, I live 15 min from Party Source and I have never been to their Humi :/


Unacceptable!!! lol
They're having their annual year end Fuente event on 12/14 ... you should stop by then! A 3 stick Fuente sampler for $10, great prices on Fuente stuff and a few hard-to-find sticks that they're saving for the event.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Believe me... if it wasn't -4 in your parts of the world I would be up there for the Fuente party...

Anyone see Ian at the Oliva event last night?


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Short and Sweet said:


> Haha Chad as weird as this sounds, I live 15 min from Party Source and I have never been to their Humi :/
> 
> Jungle Jim's has quite a selection in Fairfeild, and Tinderbox in Tri County does as well, but this looks like it tops the cake. Looks like I might be taking a trip down real soon!


That's crazy!!!!

I haven't been to JJ since I really got into smokes, but have seen it and it is pretty good. I won't mess w/ Tinderbox at Tri-County because they're all a bunch of douche bags there. PS is where its at around here for sure...great prices, nice people, and they know what the hell they're talking about.

When you want to go, feel free to PM me and I'll try to meet you there. I'm REALLY thinking about getting a few GoF for New Years!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> Believe me... if it wasn't -4 in your parts of the world I would be up there for the Fuente party...
> 
> Anyone see Ian at the Oliva event last night?


Tell me about it ... :smow:

There will be a few "special" Fuente sticks available at the 12/14 event ... some of which I know about and some of which I don't. 
Looking forward to seeing what kind of deals they're going to have and what the event's sampler line-up is going to consist of!



Cattani said:


> I'm REALLY thinking about getting a few GoF for New Years!


For half the price you could get some Litto Gomez Small Batch 3's ... my personal cigar of the year at this point! Just have to ask Micah to grab a few from the back. 
Or if you're going to go the Fuente route then maybe consider some Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversarios. 

_*sits back and waits for Charlie to make accusations of LG fan-boi-ism* :couch2: _


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> :boink: :hmm:
> 
> Awesome prices ... i've never seen better in an actual B&M.
> You talking about the Humidor Manager, Micah?
> ...


Definatly sounds like something I would want to go to! Only problem is my work schedule; I am usually stuck out in work until 7 PM out in Montegomery, and I don't know the time of the event so I don't knopw if I'd make it or not.



Cattani said:


> That's crazy!!!!
> 
> I haven't been to JJ since I really got into smokes, but have seen it and it is pretty good. I won't mess w/ Tinderbox at Tri-County because they're all a bunch of douche bags there. PS is where its at around here for sure...great prices, nice people, and they know what the hell they're talking about.
> 
> When you want to go, feel free to PM me and I'll try to meet you there. I'm REALLY thinking about getting a few GoF for New Years!


Do they still have the GoF in stock? If so how many sticks were left? I have been anxious to try a rare/higher grade/premium what ever the heck you want to call it cigar, and that might help me make my decision haha (plus A Fuente never dissapoints me).

I'll be sure to hit you up when I head down, it's only a 15 min drive for me to get dopwn there, so that's not bad at all.


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Where and what time is the Fuente event?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Short and Sweet said:


> Do they still have the GoF in stock? If so how many sticks were left? I have been anxious to try a rare/higher grade/premium what ever the heck you want to call it cigar, and that might help me make my decision haha (plus A Fuente never dissapoints me).


You looking for a particular vitola or blend (Carlito or Carlos)? I talked to Micah last night and he said that he has plenty of GoF left but that the numbers all depend on the vitola, the year, the blend, etc ...



bhxhhcz said:


> Where and what time is the Fuente event?


Party Source tastings are hosted at The Beer Cellar in Newport and the events run from 5-8pm.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> You looking for a particular vitola or blend (Carlito or Carlos)? I talked to Micah last night and he said that he has plenty of GoF left but that the numbers all depend on the vitola, the year, the blend, etc ...
> 
> Party Source tastings are hosted at The Beer Cellar in Newport and the events run from 5-8pm.


In all honesty I haven't tried the more expensive/rare Fuente sticks, so I think I'm going to take my frist dive, haha anything you'd recommend?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

You have a PM!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> You have a PM!


You da man :thumb: hope to make it Tues!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kevin is very helpful. I've placed an order or two over the phone with him. Very helpful. Not like it matters, but tell him I said hi.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

First trip to PS last night. Cattani and Charlie, all your fault.

Mike had great customer service :thumb: from me!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

LGDSB3s, Perfecxion Xs (?), Fuente Fuente, ESG 23s, VSG Wizards & MFs ... now that's a haul that any cigar lover would be proud to have! Nicely done!

Couldn't agree more ... Mike is a really nice guy! Always very helpful! Never once been disappointed by the PS staff!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> LGDSB3s, Perfecxion Xs (?), Fuente Fuente, ESG 23s, VSG Wizards & MFs ... now that's a haul that any cigar lover would be proud to have! Nicely done!
> 
> Couldn't agree more ... Mike is a really nice guy! Always very helpful! Never once been disappointed by the PS staff!


Ahaha and all the thanks goes to you my friend, thanks for the advice :thumb:


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Now that there is some nice looking smoke!!!


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Cattani said:


> Now that there is some nice looking smoke!!!


Partly your fault for urging me to go down there! haha


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> You looking for a particular vitola or blend (Carlito or Carlos)? I talked to Micah last night and he said that he has plenty of GoF left but that the numbers all depend on the vitola, the year, the blend, etc ...
> 
> Party Source tastings are hosted at The Beer Cellar in Newport and the events run from 5-8pm.


As Charlie and I have discussed, I will be there this Tuesday night for the BIG event. I've been waiting all week for this!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I've done all I can to ensure my attendance. LOL 
Now all I have to do is hope that work doesn't conspire against me. 

I'm really curious as to what the 3-stick sampler will be?!?!

We could always do a little cigar wager and make guesses as to the sampler's contents.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> I've done all I can to ensure my attendance. LOL
> Now all I have to do is hope that work doesn't conspire against me.
> 
> I'm really curious as to what the 3-stick sampler will be?!?!
> ...


Three stick sampler? Please do tell as I of course have never received the info on the event for Tuesday. Hopefully Micah re-sends it on Monday.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Each week's event is brand-centric and a 3-stick sampler is offered for $10 ... usually the value of all the sticks together is between $15-20. 

Last week's event was the Cain/Nub event so they had a Cain F Robusto, Cain F Nub Maduro and Cain F Nub Habano for $10 ... 

I'm just wondering which 3 fuente's will be in this week's event sampler.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I went down there and talked to Mike the other day (turned me on to a KILLER Illusione MJ12 that I loved!). He said they're pulling out all the stops, so I'm excited.

I will also say that I know they have something rare in the back that I asked for by name and he said they would be there Tuesday...I'm not telling.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Cattani said:


> I went down there and talked to Mike the other day (turned me on to a KILLER Illusione MJ12 that I loved!). He said they're pulling out all the stops, so I'm excited.
> 
> I will also say that I know they have something rare in the back that I asked for by name and he said they would be there Tuesday...I'm not telling.


Mike was a great guy to deal with for my first PS stop very informative info. Enjoy the event Tues guys; I don't know if I'll be able to make it!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Short and Sweet said:


> Mike was a great guy to deal with for my first PS stop very informative info. Enjoy the event Tues guys; I don't know if I'll be able to make it!


I'm leaving work early to be there...if there is ANY WAY possible, I'd be there if I were you. 

Mike is a great guy and certainly knows what he's talking about. Great suggestions every time I go in there.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Cattani said:


> I will also say that I know they have something rare in the back that I asked for by name and he said they would be there Tuesday...I'm not telling.


Hmmm ... which would might you be referring to???
Wouldn't happen to be the ones that they got in last friday would it ... maybe another name for an urban center that's been misplaced?


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Nope........its dirty.


----------



## Short and Sweet (Nov 3, 2010)

Cattani said:


> I'm leaving work early to be there...if there is ANY WAY possible, I'd be there if I were you.
> 
> Mike is a great guy and certainly knows what he's talking about. Great suggestions every time I go in there.


Yeah yeah I know, I know! Charlie has beat it in my head I should go, but I don't think I'll be able to make it due to work since I'm stuck in the office til 7...

Enjoy it for me! haha


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I will.


----------

